# OnTarget2! - SFA V2398-7, TAC V1298-7, SS V1298-7



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

The Elite XLR is in there so Im happy!


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

1) Does this have the new ACC Pro Hunting in it?
2) How do I update and not have to email you for a registration code?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

The ACC ProHunters will be in the next DB build. 

On the main menu...Click Contact Us, then select Check For Updates. You'll 
need an active internet connection to do this. This takes you to the 
Pinwheel website update page. There should be a link to download the update install program..."Download Update". 

Download the update install program.
Shutdown all OnTarget! applications.
Run the update program. 

Updating shouldn't affect registered status.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The ACC ProHunters will be in the next DB build.
> 
> On the main menu...Click Contact Us, then select Check For Updates. You'll
> need an active internet connection to do this. This takes you to the
> ...


Thanks, I think I got it. I did purchase the new database for $5 so I guess I'll need a registration code after all. Right?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Let me know what I missed... :smile: ...I'm sure there's something.


The compilation on MAC. :wink:


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

I download the try out but cant get i work,
i have Windows Vista and have done everything to get it work,
but get error message 

Component `COMDLG32`or one of its dependencies
not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid.

have anybody some tips?

//Jari


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

[email protected]rk said:


> Program Changes:
> Added a sight mark line thickness feature (for us old guys) :shade:
> 
> Bug Fixes:
> ...


Trying to call the office but no answer please contact me! Also sent Pm and left Voicemail with contact number!


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

any chance we will see the rytera alien X on there?
thats the bow im more than likely gonna be shooting and im gonna need to make sight tapes


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Jari said:


> I download the try out but cant get i work,
> i have Windows Vista and have done everything to get it work,
> but get error message
> 
> ...



I got it work now

//Jari


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Hemingway,

>>I guess I'll need a registration code after all. Right? 

You shouldn't need one. Purchasing flags the license file. You still need to download and install the program/db update to get access to the 2009 stuff.


Elk4me,

>>Trying to call the office..

Sorry wrapping Christmas gifts. :embara: We did talk on the phone and CD will ship as soon as they're burned. Thanks for the heads-up on the SS buy button


smokin x's,

>>any chance we will see the rytera alien X

Yep next DB release.


Jari,

You probably have installed another "legacy" program that didn't register that OCX file correctly. You can use the "regsvr32.exe" program to unregister it, then try re-running the install program. If you want specific pointers, e-mail me using the support link on the Pinwheel Software contact page.


Mr. October,

>>Mac

I'm actually looking into something along those lines...but until then, it should work if you run it using Parallels, Virtual PC, etc...


----------



## CMcG (Nov 19, 2008)

*Hoyt range 2009*

Hi all,

Loaded the new DB, are the new Hoyt Spiral X Cam combinations going to be entered in for 2009 range?

I do not think that they have the C2 cam in the 2009 range.

Great program.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

When I try to order the update I fill everything in and then try to submit and get a message that says "email may not be empty"
I'm running Vista...
DFA


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

CMcG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Loaded the new DB, are the new Hoyt Spiral X Cam combinations going to be entered in for 2009 range?
> 
> ...



I did to. Some reason it has C2 not Spiral X Cams.:dontknow:


----------



## CMcG (Nov 19, 2008)

DDaily said:


> I did to. Some reason it has C2 not Spiral X Cams.:dontknow:


Hi everyone,

Just been advised that the Hoyt DB has not been updated in this update.:sad:

Looking forward to when it is ...

Like to do a few comparisons etc.


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

is the Elite Cuda in the new updates?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Mr. October,
> 
> >>Mac
> 
> I'm actually looking into something along those lines...but until then, it should work if you run it using Parallels, Virtual PC, etc...


Excellent! No Parallels or any other form of Win-Blows for me.  Gotta use that stuff all day at work! I'll wait. I was gonna put my existing copy of OT2 on my work laptop but my employer frowns on that. No sense of humor . . .


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update Larry!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

DFA,

>>"email may not be empty"

Means you need to put an e-mail addy in the box, because that's where the purchase receipt gets sent. If you don't have an e-mail address, I suspect that is you just make the field "non-blank" you may be OK.


MoBuzzCut,

GT500 w/Cuda, Z28 w/Cuda, XLR w/Cuda, Cuda

Yep.


Hoyts w/Spirals just finished editing/adding. Will make a new DB release in the next few days. I'll post here when it's up.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> DFA,
> 
> >>"email may not be empty"
> 
> ...


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

:darkbeer:Sweet


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

DFA said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > DFA,
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

The "-8" DB update is uploaded

Added or Fixed:
Hoyt SpiralX 
AlienX Hybrix and Trans
Trophy Ridge shafts ODs are corrected 


DFA,

Please E-mail your help request to Customer Support at Pinwheel. E-mail links are on the website..main menu (Contact) and in the program..main menu (Contact Us/Customer Support)


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

[email protected],
Have you received info from Easton about the O.D. of the new A/C/C Pro Hunting Series?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Hemingway,

The ODs are a "best guess"...the rest of the data is from the catalog.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Mr. October,
> 
> >>Mac
> 
> I'm actually looking into something along those lines...but until then, it should work if you run it using Parallels, Virtual PC, etc...


iPhone???


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Is this compatible with Windows 8?


----------

